# udev change / dracut -> pty problem and usr-mount

## s|mon

Hi 

in preparation for future udev versions which no longer support /usr on a separate partition i gave dracut a try. 

While the real basic thing seems to work (dracut querying the passwort for decrypting my root and mounting it) it doesn't seem to mount usr early and i can't logon to the system afterwards with ssh as it seems to have issues with pty

I would expect the password for /usr to be queried before openrc as well.

SSH:

Remote: *Quote:*   

> PTY allocation request failed on channel 0

 

Local: *Quote:*   

> sshd error: openpty: no such file or directory
> 
> sshd errror: session_pty_req: session 0 alloc failed

 

as i don't have this issue without dracut i think there is some issue with /dev here.

Furthermore i see following output during boot: *Quote:*   

> switch_root failed to mount moving /dev to /sysroot/dev: Invalid argument

 

All partitions besides boot are encrypted with LUKS.

So i have these questions i could not answer myself yet (with rtfm, search etc):

- How do i get dracut to early mount /usr (which is the reason why i want to use it at all). 

  How does dracut detect my /usr partition - as i had to swith to UUID mounting for it to detect my encrypted root as well.

- What causes the issue with pty's not available. Where do i start looking?

- Once dracut mounts /usr do i still need it in fstab and /etc/conf.d/dmcrypt?

Dracut version is 017-r3 with modules: crypt (use flag device-mapper)

Kernel: gentoo-sources-3.2.12

Any hints (or even better: news that udev will still support separate /usr   :Wink: ) are appreciated.

Thanks a lot,

s|mon

----------

## rich0

Did you figure out what was going on.  I suspect I'm running into the same issue here, although my main box seems fine on dracut+udev.

----------

## s|mon

No unfortunately not - had not much time for testing lately, so i masked udev upgrades and on my other machine i merged / and /usr while generally reorganizing the partitions there.

I'm still interested in a solution for my 2nd machine where the partitions are encrypted.

Maybe if i have a few days of vacation soon  :Smile: 

But please post anything you find here.

Regards,

s|mon

----------

## rich0

I figured out the root cause - in this case it was the fact that I'm an idiot...

I hadn't enabled DEVTMPFS in my kernel...

----------

## s|mon

Same here, thanks for the hint - maybe i can try again tomorrow

----------

